# root=UUID=

## 12345moon12345

Hi, since I'm experimenting with different linux-disto's versions and partitions all the time I'm glad I found that /etc/fstab supports UUID=

This way my installation becomes much more stable and flexible. It even works for my 2 swap-partitions !!

The one thing that hasn't succeeded is the root=UUID=ae4ba4a4-a86b-4b84-951e-68c497b5e445 as a kernel parameter in my grub.conf.

Anybody got an idea what's going on or how this can be done?

thanks

----------

## wynn

It can only be done using genkernel with the --disklabel argument. This creates a kernel and initramfs which will mount your root filesystem using real_root=UUID=xxxx (or real_root=LABEL=name).

There is a DIY way to do it (HOWTO Initramfs) but it still depends on the kernel being configured to use initrd and having a suitable initramfs.

----------

